# Kill that cone!



## Pennywise (Apr 6, 2007)

Any suggestions with post processing?  I didn't really process this pic.


----------



## blackdoglab (Apr 6, 2007)

Crop the photo to where you have only the car and the cone.  The half a guy and the dumpsters are a bit distracting and have nothing to do with the main subject.


----------



## zendianah (Apr 6, 2007)

I like the snapshot..... Love the cone.. VERY COOL.. Just my POV.


----------



## Pennywise (Apr 6, 2007)

took out the dumpster and the guy... I was just trying to get the other cones in the picture, here is the new crop (I don't have the full size pic on this computer.. doh!)


----------



## zendianah (Apr 6, 2007)

Nice edit Pennywise.. I like it even better now


----------



## Pennywise (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks!  lost saturation when I uploaded it though... doh!


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 6, 2007)

You did, this is the first I am noticing.
And hey, I am not sure I would want to see all the other cones "sacrificed" ... the half guy may go, but the dumpster (new word for me, hey, what is it? Do you collect your waste paper, recycling glass, and other recycling wastes in there?) is blurred enough to let the flying cone and car stand out, I think. 

I personally might consider straightening the angles, but that is me, I like things to be straight in photos. I am a bit old - and old-fashioned, I think.


----------



## zendianah (Apr 6, 2007)

Good point Lafoto... It would look better with the cones.. but the guy out of there.. 

add to that... get the dumpster out.. keep all the cones.. get dude in back out...


----------



## Pennywise (Apr 6, 2007)

just another quick photo to go along with this one lol


----------



## ZyxKor (Apr 6, 2007)

Cones are evil and must be destroyed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Autocrossing is too much fun. 

I love the cropped down picture.


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 6, 2007)

oh yes, the cropped version is so much better...!


----------



## DSLR noob (Apr 7, 2007)

Awesome. I'll be taking pics of something similar soon. my friend autocrossing his turbo protege, and he'll be snapping pics of my turbo Rx-7. I can only hope every cone I hit flies that high! (hopefully I won't hit any cones).


----------



## Pennywise (Apr 9, 2007)

DSLR noob said:


> I can only hope every cone I hit flies that high! (hopefully I won't hit any cones).


 

if you're not hitting cones, you are not going fast enough!


----------

